# Pianoforte Factory, Roade



## mookster (Apr 9, 2011)

One of the sites from a day of industry undertaken by me and Flubbera. After an early setback we headed for Northampton to see what we could do, and I remembered the Pianoforte factory just outside Northampton in the small village of Roade and we set off there with no idea of where it was or what it was like.

Areas of the site are locked tight, we did what we could with the access we could find. It's a good mooch but I didn't really 'feel' anything inside it, probably because we only got access to a relatively small part of the site. The heat eventually got to us and we retreated to the shop to buy ice cream.

History shamelessly pilfered from somewhere else



> The sprawling industrial site of Pianoforte lies on the edge of the small rural village of Roade in the heartland of Northamptonshire.
> 
> In 1910 a London floor polishing paste firm known as J. Masters&Co began the manufacture of polishing paste on a site nearby the railway tracks along the small village train station.
> 
> ...



















































Lastly a quick panorama





A few more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626336954131/with/5603744020/ thanks for looking


----------



## Vertex (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice one Mooks! Enjoyed that


----------



## King Al (Apr 9, 2011)

Good stuff Mook! like the panorama


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 9, 2011)

please tell me you did not miss the metal work area to the right of the site its the best bit


----------



## mookster (Apr 9, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> please tell me you did not miss the metal work area to the right of the site its the best bit



Probably did, like I said a lot was sealed up tighter than a ducks arse and it looked recently done. Lots of fresh boards etc all over the place.


----------



## nelly (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice stuff, like the panorama


----------



## Aciddrop1987 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi guys and gals 

Do we know if the factory is still standing?

I had a relative work there and would love to take a look if it is still there.

Many thanks 

Aciddrop


----------



## Wrench (Mar 25, 2021)

Aciddrop1987 said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> Do we know if the factory is still standing?
> 
> ...


No idea but as its 10 years ago its doubtful


----------



## Aciddrop1987 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah I checked on maps but could see nothing. Thanks for replying


----------



## Wrench (Mar 25, 2021)

Aciddrop1987 said:


> Yeah I checked on maps but could see nothing. Thanks for replying


If it's near you it's best to go and look


----------



## Antar (Mar 27, 2021)

Aciddrop1987 said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> Do we know if the factory is still standing?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the factory was somewhere near the site of what is now Pianoforte Road. You can see the railway line in one of the photos.


----------

